# three home broadband



## slonger (Sep 7, 2019)

Has anybody had any experience with the three home broadband? I am thinking about ditching virgin and signing up to three unlimited plan and was was wondering if it would also work in the motorhome for weekends away. I can't see why it wouldn't unless it is tied to your local transmitter. HUAWEI AI Cube | Huawei AI speaker with 4G router | Three


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2019)

I’ve been thinking the same. Could I cancel my tv then I wonder? I’d love to tell Virgin where to go!


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2019)

Before you do anything ask your neighbours if any use 3 on phone etc. I am on 3 with a 24 month contract for my home Mifi. The signal strength has deteriorated over the last 6-9 months. It varies up and down. For instance this morning at 8 am my speeds were terrible so I did a speed test. I was only getting 2.4 mb upload and 7.5 download speeds. I am sure they power down the signal at off peak times. That is about 1/3 of the speed I normally get at busy times.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't have home broadband but have three  unlimited on a mobile.  The only time I have noticed it running slow is about a week before it is due for renewal. Never understood why they do that.


----------



## witzend (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes we gave up our landline in February and changed to 3 unlimited and are using a Huweai B311 router which came with our contract with 3. We have used it all over France this year successfully using the vans 12v supply to power it. At home it works fine although we don't have a great phone signal but I was told by 3 that the router works on a different frequency for data than a phone uses and would be better and in our case it was correct noticing no difference to the home broad band. (It's not unlimited while using abroad)

Huawei B311 Wireless Router | Mobile Broadband | Three


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Sep 7, 2019)

I've been with 3 for 4 or 5 years now.

I understand that the unlimited data plan is for a phone, not a tablet/dongle or mifi.
3 call it "all you can eat plan"

I've got this plan for the phone.

I've also got a 3 data-only sim that I use in a usb dongle plugged into a netgear r7000 router, this gives me 100gb pm.

I've used them both extensively around Europe and am pleased that the performance is good.

Both plans, when outside the UK limit my data to 20gb pm each.

I have previously used the phone sim with unlimited data with a Samsung Galaxy Phablet (10" 4g tablet) which is detected by the network which issues a warning that the device is not allowed with this sim plan, which then cuts off internet.

I can also plug the phone into the laptop which allows usb tethering giving internet access to the laptop through the phone.

james


----------



## witzend (Sep 7, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> I've been with 3 for 4 or 5 years now. I understand that the unlimited data plan is for a phone, not a tablet/dongle or mifi.



The unlimited data plan I've linked to will work in a MIFI or Mobile broad band router but not a phone


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Sep 7, 2019)

witzend said:


> The unlimited data plan I've linked to will work in a MIFI or Mobile broad band router but not a phone



Thank you, I'm behind on their current deals. 

Must see if I can get my data-only sim upgraded for unlimited.

james


----------



## harrow (Sep 7, 2019)

slonger said:


> Has anybody had any experience with the three home broadband? I am thinking about ditching virgin and signing up to three unlimited plan and was was wondering if it would also work in the motorhome for weekends away. I can't see why it wouldn't unless it is tied to your local transmitter. HUAWEI AI Cube | Huawei AI speaker with 4G router | Three



The only thing is this package says it requires mains power, it might run on 12 volts but also it might not so further investigation is required.


----------



## derbypub (Sep 7, 2019)

I have just subscribed to 3 and got one of these Huawei E5573bs-322 4G Mobile Wi-Fi - Discover - Three

Got it yesterday but sent it back immediately as there is no facility on these for a external antenna which make a huge difference when out and about in the van


----------



## witzend (Sep 7, 2019)

harrow said:


> The only thing is this package says it requires mains power, it might run on 12 volts but also it might not so further investigation is required.



Found picture HERE  that shows on bottom of unit 12v 2 amp input


----------



## Moped (Sep 8, 2019)

Read this review of the Three Huewei B311 home Mifi unit:-

Huawei HomeFi (B311) Review - Three 4G Home Broadband Router


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 8, 2019)

went this very route in august now sitting top of the douro valley all systems fine , jan has an unlimited 3 contract on her phone at home (rural rutland ) she gets 3bar 3g signal the cube powered up and gave 4bar 4g same location , i tried to get a 12v feed from 3 worse than useless rang huawei said none available but tech guy said no reason one wouldn’t work after advice from several on here i cobbled together two leads that work just fine , 
    connection has worked fine and signal strength stable wherever i have been through france & spain cube is in middle of van and can get connection outside from10 mts away & the kids love the alexa facility
   ps i took out the 12 month contract at the time it was £20 for 24 months £25 for 12 months & because i am an existing customer & told him i was also looking at a vodaphone deal the upfront cost was wiped , i only took the 12 month deal because jan’s unlimited sim in her phone is on a loyalty deal she only pays £18 55 and well put that in the cube end of the year, 
     we have used netflix & now tv through the cube at home and around the uk though a chromecast with great success not tried it abroad yet but will soon


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 8, 2019)

I've been with 3 for many years now mobile phone wise... 
And with virgin media fibre for home Internet for even longer...
Virgins price has, slowly crept up to a point where I'm seriously considering swapping to 3 mobile WiFi instead...

Im thinking one of these... 
Huawei B535 WebBox Review: Best 4G Broadband Router So Far

May be the way I go, as they seem to have the highest potential upload/download speeds, AND supports 5g 
With an an additional external antenna on the van would give me the best chance of a signal wherever we end up 
In fact I could probably leave it in the van parked outside and connect from the house.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 8, 2019)

Ditched virgin and went with 3 for home broadband 1 month ago It works fine. The Huawei router doesn't cover the property as good as the virgin one. We just take the sim out and put it in mobile router in the van and it works fine. Also got Samsung Tab from 3 and can take my 3 phone sim out which has unlimited data but no tethering and put it in the tab which also works fine and works as a phone also.

The virgin router would give me coverage in my garage the Huawei will not. Its also a weak signal in parts upstairs in the house and we have to have a repeater.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 8, 2019)

Anyone with Virgin. When we rang up to cancel our home broadband they immediately offered 1/2 price. So could be well worth doing even if you don't intend leaving.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 8, 2019)

Three coverage is poor here in central Lancs, check your area first.


----------



## witzend (Sep 8, 2019)

derbypub said:


> Got it yesterday but sent it back immediately as there is no facility on these for a external antenna which make a huge difference when out and about in the van





mistericeman said:


> With an an additional external antenna on the van would give me the best chance of a signal wherever we end up .



Before you buy the aerial give it a try first as when we got our first MIFI I considered one and didn't need it when we got the b311 it crossed my mine again we've had it a few months now and not found a need for one yet


----------



## witzend (Sep 8, 2019)

rugbyken said:


> went this very route in august i tried to get a 12v feed from 3 worse than useless rang huawei said none available but tech guy said no reason one wouldn’t work after advice from several on here i cobbled together two leads that work just fine ,



Heres the lead I got to connect my B311 to the vans 12v supply  Ebay


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 9, 2019)

I got the 3 home wifi totally unlimited fir £20 a month offer early this year with the same router as Witzend. Originally intended doing away with the landline (may still) but have had it running in the van most of the year. Got a £7 power stabiliser off Amazon so it stay at 12v all the time and it’s worked great.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 9, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Anyone with Virgin. When we rang up to cancel our home broadband they immediately offered 1/2 price. So could be well worth doing even if you don't intend leaving.



I do that evey time my offer ends, the last time they said they were sorry to see me go but could not offer me any deal so I gave them 30 days notice, it was 29 days later when they called and asked if I had a new provider and I told them I was going to use a mifi with unlimited data, they offered me another 12 months at half price, you just have to be firm and have a back up plan


----------



## harrow (Sep 9, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I do that evey time my offer ends, the last time they said they were sorry to see me go but could not offer me any deal so I gave them 30 days notice, it was 29 days later when they called and asked if I had a new provider and I told them I was going to use a mifi with unlimited data, they offered me another 12 months at half price, you just have to be firm and have a back up plan



That's right you have to shop around !


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2019)

*Is big brother listening*

Reading the first link the Router has Alexa installed then today came across this if theres any truth in it who'd take Alexa home 



> But you bring an Alexa in to your house or always have Siri turned on, then you have more or less consented to being listened too. And who knows how much recording or for how long it is kept.
> 
> amazon-echo-alexa-evidence-murder-case. OK so in this case the authorities requested Alexa recordings to catch a killer, a good thing surely. But it just goes to show that Amazon is recording its customers.



Amazon ordered to give Alexa evidence in double murder case | The Independent


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 9, 2019)

witzend said:


> Reading the first link the Router has Alexa installed then today came across this if theres any truth in it who'd take Alexa home
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon ordered to give Alexa evidence in double murder case | The Independent



Yup not a chance I'd be having alexa..... Far too intrusive AND not as fast as the Huawei B535 WebBox


----------



## carol (Sep 9, 2019)

Daft questions alert! Would I be able to use broadband to watch terrestrial tv? I’m with virgin now - paying for broadband and a landline I hardly use. My tv is just the basic package, same as free view.

Also, would I be able to put the sim into a mifi or my iPad?


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2019)

carol said:


> Daft questions alert! Would I be able to use broadband to watch terrestrial tv? I’m with virgin now - paying for broadband and a landline I hardly use. My tv is just the basic package, same as free view.
> 
> Also, would I be able to put the sim into a mifi or my iPad?



 mobile broad band is just like any other broad band so what TV you watch now you'll be able to watch with it but not Virgin subscription TV
the sim will fit a mifi or ipad but if you get one of the routers that have been posted here you'd be able to connect the ipad to it and you won't need a mifi. 

Don't forget their only for data and you'll have to have something else for voice calls


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 9, 2019)

Ditched my landline with talktalk years ago. (About 3 yrs, I think)
I use the  Huawei B310 in the house and take it with me on my travels.

I use it on a 12v lead in the camper. I have a permanent wire linked to the leisure battery and just unplug it from the 240v adapter in the house that came with it,  and plug the unit into my lead into the van. (Make sure you get the + and - the right way around though. 

You can only use up to 19GB/month abroad though. 

I am using it right now, (to view these Forums and post) in the camper and I'm in Italy.

Has worked well in 20 countries.

It is also 40 times faster than my crap landline broadband with talktalk was. Your results may differ at home 

For some reason though it always seems slower in Germany. 

Since last year I usually get 4G.  
Done 11 countries this year. No problem. 

Can't see me ever going back to landline. 

DISCLAIMER: I am sunburnt and have had alcohol.  Sorry for any typos. I Had a nice dip in the nearby lake earlier though. ;-)


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 9, 2019)

carol said:


> Daft questions alert! Would I be able to use broadband to watch terrestrial tv? I’m with virgin now - paying for broadband and a landline I hardly use. My tv is just the basic package, same as free view.
> 
> Also, would I be able to put the sim into a mifi or my iPad?



I don't watch tv, but there are some tv and audio streaming services available that come under the "go binge". Meaning you can watch as much as you like without detracting from your allowance. I have a 40 GB allowance whilst in the U.K. I watch Netflix and use Deezer.
Gets a little more complicated if you go abroad for extended periods of time though. 

The second question. 
No you can't use the SIM card in other devices, but why would you need to. Just connect to it as a any other router. 
However, I also have a separate sim in my iPad, for if I need to take it with me out of the range of my camper and also as I'm usually away for an extended amount of time.  I have a back up and am not limited to the 19GB whilst abroad.  
I bought the 24GB card (again from 3) that can be used over 24 months. Although strangely, when you have this sim, you can only use 15GB in any month (and not the 19GB, with the router, abroad that is) 

Hope that helps. If it doesn't I blame the alcohol;-)


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2019)

witzend said:


> The sim will fit a mifi or ipad






Braveheart said:


> No you can't use the SIM card in other devices,  Hope that helps. If it doesn't I blame the alcohol;-)



Our sim from the 3 contract Huawei B311 when took out worked in our Huawei mifi the 3  12 mth 12gb sim taken from the mifi fitted the Ipad and worked


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 9, 2019)

It might do but the SIM card in my router is a different size to the one in my very old iPad or my phone. 

BUT under their T&C your not supposed to. Just like you are not supposed to tether (I also have a 1 GB, data again from 3 in my phone). But I have tethered with both my iPhone and IPad (24GB/24months currently £60) accidentally. (Easily done on the Apple ecosystem. I did it with my Apple laptop, when I had switched off my router)
I try not to do it, just in case they block my sims. 

Whilst we are on it. You are not supposed to use the router for more than any 2 months in a 12 month period abroad, but I have gone slightly over the 2 month period. (Shhhh) but they haven't been strict.  The majority of my use is in the Uk 

I don't want to encourage people to break the T&C. They may change their stance at any time.

DISCLAMER:
Apart from being even more drunk on strong  German beer,
I don't indorse apple as they are money grabbing bar stewards ! ;-)


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 9, 2019)

witzend said:


> Reading the first link the Router has Alexa installed then today came across this if theres any truth in it who'd take Alexa home
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon ordered to give Alexa evidence in double murder case | The Independent



My parents bought me an alexia thingy for Xmas yr before last. It went straight on eBay. 
The large corps not only store your personal info, but have even patented technology that assess your mood from the inflection in your voice.  Feck that invasion into my privacy.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 10, 2019)

Just a note on voice calls, I use the home WiFi for voice calls, if your phone has WiFi calling just enable it.

Also with the three home WiFi you CAN tether to whatever you put the full size SIM card in the same as you can with any three Advanced contract. Thinking about it is it called Advanced, not the essential plans anyway


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Just a note on voice calls, I use the home WiFi for voice calls, if your phone has WiFi calling just enable it.



And then do you use the router number to receive calls?


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 10, 2019)

witzend said:


> And then do you use the router number to receive calls?



No they just come through to my mobile as normal, had to use this at home for years over broadband as we didn’t get a good enough signal in most of the house


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> No they just come through to my mobile as normal,



I've tried that but our signals improved last couple of years


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 10, 2019)

Recently discovered playing YouTube clips on to the TV from my iPad. TV is a smart one.
So question is if I had a mobile 3 router run off a 12 volt supply could the signal be used via IPad to a smart 12 volt Television ( small size one ).
Does a portable 12 volt TV with smart technology exist?
Cheers. David.
P.s we are Virgin media users also,so interested in the comments about saving money.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 10, 2019)

I have not seen a smart TV that is 12v but you can get a Lightening to HDMI adaptor and use that to use your ipad with a standard TV (as long as it has a HDMI input), there are cheaper ones than this but sometimes cheapest isn't best
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lightning-...ocphy=1006606&hvtargid=pla-752952939291&psc=1


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 10, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I have not seen a smart TV that is 12v but you can get a Lightening to HDMI adaptor and use that to use your ipad with a standard TV (as long as it has a HDMI input), there are cheaper ones than this but sometimes cheapest isn't best
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lightning-...ocphy=1006606&hvtargid=pla-752952939291&psc=1



Thanks Tezza, That looks most interesting. However my IPad is the old version one IPad3 with that large flat plug in type. Hmm unless you mean the lead ( one you suggest ) plugs into the router and TV and then picks up the signal from the iPad?
Cheers.


----------



## guerdeval (Sep 10, 2019)

I have no knowledge of 3 but have a similar set up with EE, one thing to consider is the outdoor antenna, if you’re travelling you will need omni directional mimo type unless you can pinpoint a transmitter, same applies at home for me so the number of transmitters you can ‘see’ the better, there are maps on the internet which will tell you where your local transmitters are, the more the better.


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2019)

Currys do a JVC 24 inch smart tv that will work on 12 v you can watch utube direct of wifi with it


----------



## derbypub (Sep 10, 2019)

Geraldine said:


> *Does a portable 12 volt TV with smart technology exist?*
> Cheers. David.





Tezza33 said:


> *I have not seen a smart TV that is 12v *
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lightning-...ocphy=1006606&hvtargid=pla-752952939291&psc=1



Just to let you know that they are available, I have just today received this.
Sharp 24" Smart LED DVD 12v/24v TV with Freeview Play, Satellite, Saorview, PVR, LC-24DHG6132KFM | DealBuyer (UK) Ltd


----------



## derbypub (Sep 10, 2019)

witzend said:


> Currys do a JVC 24 inch smart tv that will work on 12 v you can watch utube direct of wifi with it



Hi Witzend, I went there on Thursday last week as I was looking to purchase one but for the life in me I couldn't find a adaptor for it to run on 12v so ended up somewhere else which turned out for the better as the one ii got has a DVD built in and a Arial. not unpack it yet so ……… Any thing can happen and usually does with me


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2019)

derbypub said:


> Hi Witzend, I went there on Thursday last week as I was looking to purchase one but for the life in me I couldn't find a adaptor for it to run on 12v



Its not a dedicated 12v TV you need to remove the 240 to 12 brick to power it from 12


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 10, 2019)

derbypub said:


> Just to let you know that they are available, I have just today received this.
> Sharp 24" Smart LED DVD 12v/24v TV with Freeview Play, Satellite, Saorview, PVR, LC-24DHG6132KFM | DealBuyer (UK) Ltd



Brilliant. Thank you for posting.
Cheers. David


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 10, 2019)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks Tezza, That looks most interesting. However my IPad is the old version one IPad3 with that large flat plug in type. Hmm unless you mean the lead ( one you suggest ) plugs into the router and TV and then picks up the signal from the iPad?
> Cheers.


Try this one
https://www.amazon.co.uk/30-pin-DIGITAL-adapter-connector-ADAPTOR/dp/B00CPMF86M


----------



## derbypub (Sep 12, 2019)

witzend said:


> Heres the lead I got to connect my B311 to the vans 12v supply  Ebay



Hi witzend, I have just ordered one of the B311 and the 12v lead you recommended, so can I just clarify that it can be used in the home and when your out and about you then plug it into your van. Do you need to mess with any of the settings.


----------



## witzend (Sep 12, 2019)

derbypub said:


> Hi witzend, I have just ordered one of the B311 and the 12v lead you recommended, so can I just clarify that it can be used in the home and when your out and about you then plug it into your van. Do you need to mess with any of the settings.


No just plug an play. You have to insert code to what ever you are connecting to it with


----------



## derbypub (Sep 12, 2019)

carol said:


> Daft questions alert! Would I be able to use broadband to watch terrestrial tv? I’m with virgin now - paying for broadband and a landline I hardly use. My tv is just the basic package, same as free view.
> 
> Also, would I be able to put the sim into a mifi or my iPad?



I don't know if you can download the virgin media apps onto your I-pad, if you can then you can watch the majority of your channels through the app and you could then mirorcast ( think its called that ) to your tv, that's if your TV has this feature


----------



## derbypub (Sep 16, 2019)

Well, all done.
Smart TV connected to a 3 Home WI-fi but connected to the 12v system via a cigarette lighter fitting. Result. Thanks.

Switched it all on to set up and thought I would try and get onto Netflix, selected Grimm and ended up in the van for 3 hours


----------



## carol (Sep 18, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> I've been with 3 for many years now mobile phone wise...
> And with virgin media fibre for home Internet for even longer...
> Virgins price has, slowly crept up to a point where I'm seriously considering swapping to 3 mobile WiFi instead...
> 
> ...


Can they be used on 12v?


----------



## witzend (Sep 18, 2019)

carol said:


> Can they be used on 12v?


Carol theres  different routers spoken about here if you read thru the posts I believe they all will defiantly the B 310 & B311 will with the ebay lead I posted the one in the inital post will. But the b353 hasn't been confirmed  ?? I read somewhere that 3 are doing a special at the moment 1/2 price for 6 mths on a £21 a month contract with the B311









						Huawei B311 Wireless Router | Mobile Broadband | Three
					

The Huawei B311 Wireless Router is a 4G ready mobile broadband device. It connects up to 32 gadgets to a secure Wi-Fi hotspot. Get the Huawei B311 on contract today.




					www.three.co.uk


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 18, 2019)

I just bought the B315 CPE and it’s a great bit of kit


----------



## carol (Sep 18, 2019)

witzend said:


> Carol theres  different routers spoken about here if you read thru the posts I believe they all will defiantly the B 310 & B311 will with the ebay lead I posted the one in the inital post will. But the b353 hasn't been confirmed  ?? I read somewhere that 3 are doing a special at the moment 1/2 price for 6 mths on a £21 a month contract with the B311
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your helpful advice. I’m putting off activating a contract as I’ll have to give a month’s notice to Virgin and I’m dithering as it means I won’t have my normal tv access and I’m thinking off cancelling my landline. In the world of retirement these are momentous decisions! Plus I’m taking painkillers for my arthritic knee and I think they’re affecting my brain function!


----------



## Marzar (Sep 18, 2019)

slonger said:


> Has anybody had any experience with the three home broadband? I am thinking about ditching virgin and signing up to three unlimited plan and was was wondering if it would also work in the motorhome for weekends away. I can't see why it wouldn't unless it is tied to your local transmitter. HUAWEI AI Cube | Huawei AI speaker with 4G router | Three


I have a Three, data only package, £11 per month for 20gig, which I use with a Huawei B315s router, and connected to 4g and 3g LTE MIMO outdoor Antenna on the roof of motorhome, it works great, and it is connected off the 12v battery. very easy to install, and has 4 ethernet outputs. we use this to run our CCTV so can always see MH.
have also brought it home when our virgin was playing up, also worked well
hope this helps


----------



## maingate (Sep 18, 2019)

Just a bit of information about wifi speeds for anyone with a mifi (as opposed to the likes of Sky, Virgin etc.). The latest update on Windows 10 can slow down your internet speed. Mine was atrocious, even with my new Huawei 315. I fixed it by updating the driver for my (quite new) Acer Netbook. Some info here:



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4000432/windows-10-fix-wi-fi-problems


----------



## derbypub (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't know if any one is interested but I uploaded the fitting of the TV and The B311 Wireless Router from 3


----------



## Sharpie (Sep 20, 2019)

If planning to use abroad, be aware that you may be cut off or a surcharge imposed if Three detect that you are spending more time abroad than in the UK. Its explained in the Ts and Cs


> _To ensure all customers can benefit from Go Roam in Europe with roaming at no extra cost, we reserve the right to apply a surcharge in case of excessive use. In order to help us to detect possible abuse of Go Roam in Europe, we may monitor your usage and presence. We'll look at the balance of your roaming and domestic (UK) activity over 4 months, and if you spend the majority of your time abroad and consume more abroad than at home over the 4 months, we have the right to add a small surcharge to your continued roaming usage_


Happened to my brother, bought the kit, used for 1 month in the UK, 6 weeks in Indonesia, 2 weeks back home, then after 1 month in France (he now has a long term contract there) he's been cut off. Not supposed to happen in EU, just an (unspecified) surcharge applied, but maybe it was the use in Indonesia that triggered the cut-off. He's going to try to persuade Three to re-instate him, if necessary with the surcharge. I'll let you know how that goes.

When it was working he was delighted, the supplied router was far more sensitive and faster than tethering to his mobile, he regularly had over 30 Mbit/sec when the phone had no signal. Also he was delighted to find that it let him access BBC Iplayer where VPNs failed. The data connection appears to originate within the UK. Don't know if this was a fluke.

He's pretty ticked off, having committed to the 24 month contract (that's £528). 

In the EU your data is capped at 19 Gbyte/month, not unlimited. That's plenty used wisely, e.g. about 2.5 hours of Iplayer per day, or loads of web browsing, email, other lighter things. But don't expect to splurge on Netflix, YouTube, Amazon etc.

So if this is your primary usage you are not much better off than taking one of the say 20 Gbyte data SIMs, e.g. currently £25 on one month contract. Which you could just take out for a trip then cancel on return. Source your own hardware MiFi, router etc.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 20, 2019)

I would think if people want to download/stream lots of data and be abroad more than UK local SIM would be a better bet wouldn’t they?

netflix is part of go binge package so anything watched with that would not come off the 19Gb data you are allowed each month in the EU.

i have used mine only in the UK so far without problem

edit: unless there is an f1 gp on I don’t watch the box much at all. Watch odd bits on iPad or surface with Netflix in an evening now it’s getting dark earlier depending what’s going on. Mainly internet, messaging, calls, mail I would think for me


----------



## Sharpie (Sep 20, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> netflix is part of go binge package so anything watched with that would not come off the 19Gb data you are allowed each month in the EU.



No, Go Binge data comes out of the 19 Gbyte or less allowance when roaming. and counts towards surcharging or cutting you off if you break the (obscure and difficult to find) Ts and Cs. So it's not real when roaming despite what they say. It only works in the UK.

It's only a bonus for people on an "advanced" plan contract with a limited data allowance of at least 12 Gbytes who subscribe to the small range of services. There's nothing free available. I suspect Three might even be getting a kickback from them. Otherwise it's pointless. I costs them nought to do it, where they have the spare capacity it works, where they don't, it won't, paying customers will be prioritised.

E.g. I have a Three mobile contract with unlimited everything, calls, texts and data (they even state that you could use 1 Terabyte/month, no problems). So "Go Binge" is irrelevant to me. I tether to my mobile and it generally works well. Though a dedicated router would be much better. £18/month on rolling 1 month contract (I've been with them for years).

I've been using it for years all around Europe and being careful with my usage, never hit the data cap. Considering buying a Huawei B525 router and popping my SIM in, apparently the phone SIMs work in them.

The B525 has a connector for an ordinary landline phone, which you can use to make and receive phone calls using the mobile phone SIM as well. Or you can configure it as a SIP/VOIP phone using the infinite data instead.

Actually the router they supply in the package is capable of the same too, but Three in their wisdom have disabled it in their bespoke firmware. Missing a trick I think, if they offered a package that completely replaced home landline and broadband that would surely be more attractive. As it is even the unlimited everything phone contract is a few £ cheaper than the home broadband, and there are always offers, currently first six months half price.

Searching around for local SIMs at decent prices is a hassle, then registering them often requires proof of residence, maybe other ID checks, certainly in France. It's nothing like as easy as you might imagine if you haven't tried it.

Nothing like the UK where it is frankly ridiculous, anyone can just buy a disposable mobile for cash, a top-up card for cash, ten minutes later they are up and running, even roaming around the EU and further afield, our mobile rates are some of the lowest in the world, then get up to whatever dodgy activities. We are wide open, the networks don't care they just want the money, and it seems our legislators don't care either.

Not so elsewhere.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 21, 2019)

Not sure what you mean about missing a trick, my 3 Home WiFi is a landline/broadband replacement for me and works very well. If you don’t have a mobile that does wifi calling it wouldn’t be difficult to set up voip. I have only used the lan socket to connect to a laptop not connected a voip phone so can’t say if that would be all you need to do on the B311 or not.

my contract stated that ago Binge does NOT come out of the data package. Mine is totally unlimited (in UK) but is not a phone contract. There are several of us on here with the same thing


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 21, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Not sure what you mean about missing a trick, my 3 Home WiFi is a landline/broadband replacement for me and works very well. If you don’t have a mobile that does wifi calling it wouldn’t be difficult to set up voip. I have only used the lan socket to connect to a laptop not connected a voip phone so can’t say if that would be all you need to do on the B311 or not.
> 
> my contract stated that ago Binge does NOT come out of the data package. Mine is totally unlimited (in UK) but is not a phone contract. There are several of us on here with the same thing


I took out a 3 unlimited contract recently, do you need another subscription for the router if you want to do away with landline broadband.?


----------



## Sharpie (Sep 21, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Not sure what you mean about missing a trick, my 3 Home WiFi is a landline/broadband replacement for me and works very well. If you don’t have a mobile that does wifi calling it wouldn’t be difficult to set up voip. I have only used the lan socket to connect to a laptop not connected a voip phone so can’t say if that would be all you need to do on the B311 or not.
> 
> my contract stated that ago Binge does NOT come out of the data package. Mine is totally unlimited (in UK) but is not a phone contract. There are several of us on here with the same thing



As I said, Go Binge does not come out of the data allowance on Advanced contract plans, with at least 12 Gbyte allowance, in the UK.

Elsewhere in the world it does. 

QED Go Binge is a UK only product. There is no such thing as Go Binge elsewhere in the world, despite Three's marketing. Be aware that: 

_"Some additional content, including adverts which are embedded in these services, may come out of your regular data
allowance "_

It's all irrelevant if you have unlimited data already, as you do.

When using a mobile with WiFi calling your calls are made using whatever mobile contract you have. They are not free. You need a compatible mobile with WiFi calling capability (rare on Android), a mobile contract on a network that supports WiFi calling, you pay for your calls with that, and the 'phone number is that of the mobile. Having to leave WiFi turned on drains the battery.

It is not a substitute for a house 'phone setup with multiple handsets, unless you are a single person and carry your mobile with you at all times.

As with VOIP, you would require a separate contract with the VOIP supplier, buy extra kit, plug it together, configure it, and pay for your calls through them.

The trick that Three are missing is that Home Broadband is a data only package. It is not a substitute for a traditional landline phone/broadband package.

Whereas if they enabled the POTS connector, and supplied an unlimited phone call package as well as the data, it would be a true replacement.

Disconnect landline router. Plug house phones into POTS connector of new router. Cancel landline contract(s).

A straightforward product, one contract, one phone number, no user configuration needed, unpack, plug in, turn on. Anyone could manage that. Fixed price, no extra bills. Completely replacing the landline.

Attractive to anyone who doesn't want to commit to taking on a landline contract, or who has poor broadband speeds that would be transformed in a good mobile coverage area. Mobile people, students, rented properties on shorthold tenancies, static caravans, UK motorhomers and caravanners.

When travelling take it with you and set it up in your hotel room, motorhome, bedsit, b&b. campsite. 

Operate just as if you were at home. Friends, business contacts just have one number to remember.

Package it into something like a Mifi with decent internal battery that also acts as a UPS during power cuts, external antenna connectors, maybe even incorporate a DECT base station to pair with your DECT house phones then you wouldn't even need to plug into the POTS connector or have household phone wiring. Supply optional DECT handsets with it ready paired, chargeable with micro USB or USB C, no cradles needed. Make them the long range sort.

Even offer a service to port your landline number across.

There are people already doing this for themselves on other forums, mostly using a B325 or a generic B311 with a Three unlimited everything phone SIM. The one Three supply is locked down with bespoke Three firmware, but otherwise capable, it still has the POTS connector on it, albeit disabled. 

Three could block the use of phone SIMs in routers etc. but for the time being it seems they haven't.


----------



## Sharpie (Sep 21, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> I took out a 3 unlimited contract recently, do you need another subscription for the router if you want to do away with landline broadband.?


 
Yes. One contract for mobile phone (voice and data). A separate contract for home broadband (data only).

But in a good signal area you may find that turning on the WiFi hotspot on your mobile and tethering to it works very well. Not much use if other members of the household want to use it when you are out with the 'phone, or you want a permanent connection to other systems at home, even cabled.

Try it first. If it works well, a home broadband setup will work even better. If its marginal, then so might be the home broadband, or you might need external antennas.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 22, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> I took out a 3 unlimited contract recently, do you need another subscription for the router if you want to do away with landline broadband.?


I take it that was for your mobile Eric? if So not meant to replace wired broadband although if you have the right phones and contract you can tether to one with the others.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2019)

Sharpie said:


> As I said, Go Binge does not come out of the data allowance on Advanced contract plans, with at least 12 Gbyte allowance, in the UK.
> 
> Elsewhere in the world it does.
> 
> ...



Thanks sharpie great post


----------



## JimandHazel (Sep 30, 2019)

Took your advice - ordered the three Huawei/AICubeB900 last week. Easy to install and control from app on mobile.  Operated all my devices and smart TV no problem!  Ditched BT saving £36 a month in the process and I will take it away in the Motorhome, bargain.


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 30, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I take it that was for your mobile Eric? if So not meant to replace wired broadband although if you have the right phones and contract you can tether to one with the others.


Apologies Neil didn’t see you reply. It would work if I was at home with the phone all the time but that would be restrictive.


----------



## ricc (Sep 30, 2019)

we were quoted several thousand to run a landline into our workshop office,  weve all got mobile phones but wanted to access the internet on a couple of laptops. we use a tplink router with a 3 data sim, the 24gb sim costs about 40 quid and we use about 3 a year.  router was about 70 quid.   the laptops hardwired to the mobile router are significantly faster than neighbours computers on wifi and landline routers.

the wifes business still uses a landline but its days are numbered.


----------



## Deleted member 46353 (Sep 30, 2019)

derbypub said:


> I have just subscribed to 3 and got one of these Huawei E5573bs-322 4G Mobile Wi-Fi - Discover - Three
> 
> Got it yesterday but sent it back immediately as there is no facility on these for a external antenna which make a huge difference when out and about in the van


That's quite normal now with Three.  The Version you need is E5573s-320 that's the one with 2 x TS9 antenna sockets.








						Huawei E5573s-320 4g Mobile Wi-fi Device Broadband Unlocked White for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Huawei E5573s-320 4g Mobile Wi-fi Device Broadband Unlocked White at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				











						Huawei Vodafone R216 4g LTE Mobile WiFi Hotspot White for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Huawei Vodafone R216 4g LTE Mobile WiFi Hotspot White at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Hope this helps someone


----------



## Deleted member 46353 (Sep 30, 2019)

witzend said:


> Heres the lead I got to connect my B311 to the vans 12v supply  Ebay


An assortment of 12V connections are available here:








						12V/24V DC vehicle connector Huawei E5172 B310 B311 B315 B525 B535 TP-link etc  | eBay
					

The simple connectors provide various solutions for connection. For worry-free use whilst travelling see the Regulated versions. The plug units are available with a 0.75 m curly cable, or a straight 2 m cable.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 30, 2019)

After having it a few weeks I have noticed the wifi signal isn't very reliable in the very early hours of the morning for some reason.


----------



## derbypub (Sep 30, 2019)

What Devise are you talking about Faz ?

I have a B311 home wifi and I just unplug it and connect to 12v via cigar lighter, we get some really good reception and over the past 4 days its been brillient, may sound really silly but i could get wifi but not a phone singnal ?? very strange.

Kirby-Lonsdale at Devils Bridge 2 bars
Windermere 3 bars
Stoped at a campsite for showers ect in the middle of knowhere on a farm and got 3 bars
The only place i couldnt get anything was The Station Inn at the Ribblehead Viaduct


----------



## witzend (Sep 30, 2019)

derbypub said:


> may sound really silly but i could get wifi but not a phone signal ?? very strange.


No
3 explained to me that is because the data signal is on a different frequency than phone signals.
The only thing I've not been able to do since Feb when we started using 3 broadband is update my Garmin satnav and Garmin say in their FAQ's that its not possible with this type of broadband connection


----------



## outdoorellen (Oct 1, 2019)

hello all,      recently bought a Google Pixel 2 XL 64GB secondhand from CEX.  This has tethering/hotspot facility. I use a 3 'all you can eat' sim only plan for £20 a month, first 6 months £10 a month. So far it works very well in the van. It wirelessly connects to the iPad on which I watch TV, email, surf the net etc.  Have to keep the phone plugged in during such use and I hang it up to keep it cool.  Worked on 240v and on 12v supply from solar system. Occasional slowness or lack of signal; no apparent reason.   Tried it at home and it easily ran my 32inch smart TV and laptop. Phone screen big enough to watch TV if needed.  Easy for my arthritic old fingers to operate!  My talktalk contract ends soon and I'm hoping to be courageous enough to get rid of the router, wires, landline phone and just use the phone with 3.  I'll let you know.


----------



## 5andy (Oct 2, 2019)

I Like the sound of the 3 home broadband and will have another look at it when my contract(s) run out. I switched off my BT Internet a couple of weeks ago as an experiment. We have a MiFi with a vodaphone sim 100gb per month and both phones have 3 with 12gb of data. The only thing that happened Alexa stopped working and we have to move the Mi Fi around the house a bit. Other than that you wouldn’t notice the difference. Today 3 phoned and offered us to change to unlimited data for £1 a month each. After biting his hand off we now each pay £14 a month for unlimited data. I think it is now a no brainier to cancel my BT contract and all that it entails.


----------

